# Case fan comes with 4 pin plug. Can't find a socket to plug this into



## mischa88

Hello!!

I'm finally building the computer that I've had help with designing from this forum!

I'm almost done. However, the Antec 300 case I'm using comes with a 4-pin case fan. Like this: http://www.flowpc.com/images/43660757.jpg (minus the 3 pin plug).

There isn't a socket like this in my GA-X58A-UD7 (http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Motherboard/Products_Overview.aspx?ProductID=3251) motherboard, nor are there any in the PSU, so I have no idea what you do lol.

The only idea I've had is to use a PSU cable which has 5pins on the PSU and 4 pins on the cable. The fan would insert into the back of one of these plugs, but I'm just guessing that it might work, when it will probably break something lol.

The PSU is HX 650W FYI ( http://www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=20236 )

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ScottALot

You have a GA-X58A-UD7 and you don't know how to put a 4 pin into a 3pin socket? 

First off locations, There are two sockets near the RAM slots and one at the very top of the motherboard.

The 3 pin sockets can take 4 pin plugs. All you have to do is slide the 3 pin with little plastic socket on the back onto the tab on the mobo-socket. If it doesn't fit, you're doing it wrong.

Most fans come with 3pin-molex converters so the fans plug directly into your PSU. You can get these at many different stores.

Can I ask what the rest of your build is like?


----------



## mischa88

ScottALot said:


> You have a GA-X58A-UD7 and you don't know how to put a 4 pin into a 3pin socket?
> 
> First off locations, There are two sockets near the RAM slots and one at the very top of the motherboard.
> 
> The 3 pin sockets can take 4 pin plugs. All you have to do is slide the 3 pin with little plastic socket on the back onto the tab on the mobo-socket. If it doesn't fit, you're doing it wrong.
> 
> Most fans come with 3pin-molex converters so the fans plug directly into your PSU. You can get these at many different stores.
> 
> Can I ask what the rest of your build is like?



Thanks for the fast response.

I've seen those fan sockets you mentioned, but the pins for the case fan are too large and far apart. It's not even worth trying lol.

It's my first time building a computer. I've practised a few times at university loads of times, but you don't get to practice with a wide range of components.

The CPU is i7 930, ASUS EAH5870 GPU, 6x2gb RAM.


----------



## ScottALot

What case are you using? If you're talking about the pins I think you're talking about, those are molex. Molex pins can go right into your power supply, and other fans can connect to the loose end of the fan or whatever.


----------



## mischa88

ScottALot said:


> What case are you using? If you're talking about the pins I think you're talking about, those are molex. Molex pins can go right into your power supply, and other fans can connect to the loose end of the fan or whatever.



Thanks. I thought they did go into the PSU, but the PSU only uses 5 pins.

It's Antec 300.

And yeah, they are molex. I just looked it up after you mentioned that lol.


----------



## ScottALot

No offense, but you have a bottleneck... you're putting a UD7 in an Antec 300? I know it's not really considered a bottleneck, but that's sorta cheaping out on the case.

What PSU uses 5 pins? The only thing that has 5 pins (to my understanding) is the floppy power connector. If you have a floppy, you should have molexes.


----------



## mischa88

ScottALot said:


> No offense, but you have a bottleneck... you're putting a UD7 in an Antec 300? I know it's not really considered a bottleneck, but that's sorta cheaping out on the case.
> 
> What PSU uses 5 pins? The only thing that has 5 pins (to my understanding) is the floppy power connector. If you have a floppy, you should have molexes.



Lol, the case was suggested for me. I've never learnt how to pick cases before, so took their advise. 

The socket connecting the cable to the PSU has 5 pins. The extensions from that have different connections for each wire.

There is one extension that has 4 pins (male molex). The fan has female (on the back) and male (front), so I was wondering if I could plug the PSU connector (male) into the famale of the fan.

It probably wouldn't work though. I don't want to risk it before asking if it would be safe to try first.


----------



## ScottALot

With a molex, you can put the male end from the PSU into the female end of a fan (oh baby), and take the next male end from the fan and put it into the female end of another peripheral (oh yaaaaah).

Could you take some pics, please? I can't picture what you're saying.


----------



## mischa88

ScottALot said:


> female end of a fan (oh baby)



haha okay, i will take a picture, but need to sign up to to a photo sharing site first. shouldn't take long hopefully


----------



## StrangleHold

The Antec 300 fans have 4 pin molex connectors. You just plug them into a 4 pin molex off your power supply.


----------



## mischa88

StrangleHold said:


> The Antec 300 fans have 4 pin molex connectors. You just plug them into a 4 pin molex off your power supply.



Thanks for your perseverance!

The PSU doesn't have a 4 pin molex though. 

http://tech-reviews.co.uk/news/127550747corsair_hx650w_1.jpg

In that picture, you can see quite clearly.

I'm probably doing something really stupid lol.

Sorry, it's a bit dim, but I've circled the male/female connecting  which I  thought of, but have nothing which could take a molex up its bum 

I have just found an adapter, with an 8 pin connection to the PSU and a 2 pin molex-like plug. This would be the answer if it was a molex. But some plugs can be put with sockets that have a different number of pins, so could it be the case this time?


----------



## StrangleHold

Dont know who told you that. That photo doesnt show the connectors at all. But the HX650 comes with eight 4 pin molex connectors. You have nothing to worry about.

This is a 4 pin molex connector, some are different colors. Think on your Power supply they are black. The fans will have the male ends.
male and female


----------



## mischa88

StrangleHold said:


> Dont know who told you that. That photo doesnt show the connectors at all. But the HX650 comes with eight 4 pin molex connectors. You have nothing to worry about.
> 
> This is a 4 pin molex connector, some are different colors. Think on your Power supply they are black. The fans will have the male ends.
> male and female



Thanks for all this help!

The fan connector has male and female on the same plug. Would this still work?


----------



## StrangleHold

They have male and female connectors so you can daisy chain them together. Plug one fan into the 4 pin molex lead off the power supply, then plug the fans together.


----------



## mischa88

StrangleHold said:


> They have male and female connectors so you can daisy chain them together. Plug one fan into the 4 pin molex lead off the power supply, then plug the fans together.



But it's okay with just one fan? My other is a different brand and plugs into the motherboard.


----------



## StrangleHold

Sure


----------



## mischa88

StrangleHold said:


> Sure



Thank you, to you both! Now I'm almost done


----------



## StrangleHold

Good luck. Let us know how it turned out.


----------



## mischa88

StrangleHold said:


> Good luck. Let us know how it turned out.



Turned it on. The motherboard made a long high pitched beep


----------



## StrangleHold

Does it stop or keep beeping, beeping or a one long beep? Did you put the standoffs under your board in the right places? Make sure the memory is seated good, maybe try just one stick. Is the CPU fan connected?


----------



## bomberboysk

If you are new to building, someone really shouldnt have suggested such a high end motherboard to you, as the only real reason to have a UD7 is if you plan on highly overclocking(and even then, the X58 classy is the better choice). 

The Motherboard should be displaying a code on the LED post indicator, tell us what that LED code is.

Also, make sure your EPS12v connector is securely connected.


----------



## ScottALot

Also, your Motherboard's manual should have a beep-code translator. Make sure you have the 8 pin, 24 pin, and graphics card power actually plugged in nice and tight.


----------



## spynoodle

ScottALot said:


> Also, your Motherboard's manual should have a beep-code translator. Make sure you have the 8 pin, 24 pin, and graphics card power actually plugged in nice and tight.


Yeah, what's important to know is what a long beep means on your motherboard. It varies between different boards.


----------

